# Telnet-Server: Client-Eingabeverarbeitung



## menschmeier123 (4. Nov 2009)

Hi ich muss einen Telnet Server schreiben dabei geht es um die Verarbeitung von Anfragen vom Standard Windows Telnet Client.

Ich lese momentan die Eingabe des Clients per InputStream in einer while Schleife aus (als einzelne char). Das ist deswegen nötig weil die Anfrage direkt zeichenweise vom Server ausgegeben werden soll. Eine Anfrage endet mit einem Druck auf Enter.

Nur wie komme ich aus der While-Schleife wieder heraus? Sprich wie lautet die Bedingung dafür / Welche Zeichen übermittelt ein Telnet Client für einen Zeilenumsprung/ beim Druck auf Enter?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Gast2 (4. Nov 2009)

*0x0d*


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (5. Nov 2009)

wenn die verbindung klappt, schicke doch einfach mal was durch, mit ner festen länge, dann weißt du doch, was da für zeichen bei sind


----------



## Geeeee (5. Nov 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> *0x0d*


Sendet Windows nicht noch _0x0A_ dazu?
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde. Lass dir doch einfach ausgeben, was gerade ankommt (am besten in int und eine Ascii Tabelle zur Hand).


----------



## Gast2 (5. Nov 2009)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Sendet Windows nicht noch _0x0A_ dazu?


kann sein - noch nicht getestet ... dann muss das auch noch ausgelesen werden, sonst gibt das mit der nächsten Zeile Müll ... aber Enter alleine ist nur 0x0d

hand, mogel


----------

